# Some epiphytic ferns and ant plants



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

I recently got some new ferns which inspired me to take a few photos of the new additions and some others. Thought I'd post them here 'cause who doesn't like pics? The new guys:

Elaphoglossum nigrescens









Davallia heterophylla









Lemmaphyllum microphyllum (small, round form)









Microgramma heterophylla (probably the tiniest plant I own now)









I couldn't be happier with these new ferns. I just hope they do well for me.

Some other plants that I've been growing for a while:

Dischidia astephana









An Elaphoglossum crinitum that I thought I killed by keeping it in a large pot of wet soil. I mounted it and watched the remaining fronds die off, but kept watering the seemingly dead mound, and now it's finally starting to regrow. Yeah!









Hydnophytum moseleyanum









Another view of an entrance hole that recently developed on this plant









Caudex on Hydnophytum formicarum 'Horne form'









Caudex on Hydnophytum simplex









And finally a Pachycentria glauca that I got in a trade 3 weeks ago. It's already putting out new growth all over. I thought this would be a slow growing plant based on its rarity, but apparently not.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome plants! Where did you get them all? I can't seem to find some of those anywhere.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome plants! Sent you a PM too!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Really nice specimens!


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm loving the dischidia!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I would also like to know where you purchased these awesome plants!


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Your specimens look awesome! They definitely are well taken care of!


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

Thank you guys! I don't know if I'm allowed to mention vendors here, so I'll post a review in the vendor feedback section. The other plants I got mostly from eBay over the last couple years. Saved searches are your friend! Just save searches for every plant you might possibly want and then wait for eBay to email you when they come up for auction. Slowly but surely my collection is growing.

Here's one more pic that I forgot:

Pyrrosia lanceolata (left) & Mircrogramma megalophylla (right). These took a while to establish, but are now putting out new fronds.


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

Well the board's not letting me post in the vendor feedback forum. Probably because I just got the 25 required posts. Will try again later.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Agreeing with everyone above...beautiful plants!

I believe you can say where the plants came from...you just can't give "feedback". Names without the good/bad comments following.


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks again. And you're probably right. The first four plants came from Charles Alford at rareferns.com. The rest all came from eBay except the Pachycentria which I got in a trade. I usually mount all my epiphytes soon after I receive them, but I'm waiting a little bit with the new ferns.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Beautiful plants!
I'd love to get some antplants, but they seem to be somewhat hard to find.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice plants.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice collection. Judging by the moss growth, your mounts look very healthy.

I'm pretty sure Tropiflora should have most of those species available. If not on their site, shoot them an email or a phone call. I know for certain I had given them my entire stock of Pachycentria glauca when I had to move from Florida.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Fantastic plants. They look so healthy and vibrant. How are you keeping them? Greenhouse, terrarium...?


----------



## penfold (Nov 20, 2010)

I keep them in a heated 10x12 greenhouse year round. I still get a few problems due to heat and low humidity during the summer afternoons, but I'm working on an automated fogging system to deal with that. In the meantime they get hand misted several times a day and seem to do pretty well. I'm also debating about adding some artificial light to combat our gloomy winters. I've thought about making a terrarium for some of my plants, but really the greenhouse is like a giant terrarium. I've even considered adding some frogs or lizards or something , but that would require some research and additional precautions.


----------

